# common with gerd?



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I went to the movies today I had popcorn which I guess I shouldn't do because when I do it feels like the kernals come back up and stick in my throat. This usually happens a couple of hours after eating it and sometimes causes me to cough or to just feel like the kernals are stuck. They are sometimes hard to get down as well. I guess I will have to stay away from popcorn. Does this happen to anyone else with certain foods that they eat?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, it happens to me when I eat popcorn too. Also happens I eat too much of anything at one meal.


----------

